# DC Kindlers Met Today to Review Kindle 3 - Pic Heavy



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Susan, Ann and I had an impromptu meeting today to look at Ann's Kindle 3G+W (We finalized details at noon for a 1:30 Meeting ).

Here are some pics and my thoughts on Ann's Kindle3 with 3G...I'm sure Ann and Susan will add to this...

Ann's K3 by itself...that's my Oberon behind it, more on that later. I was very impressed with the size of it. (I have a K1.)









Her K3 in its Amazon cover, very nice cover. Neat and tidy. If I were getting a K3 (and didn't already have an Oberon), I would definitely consider this cover.









Putting the K3 in the Amazon cover using the hinges:









Three generations of K:









Difference between the K1 and K3 screens using Agatha Christie screensaver:









Comparison of K2 Oberon Dragon and the K3 Amazon cover. Color was identical.









Continued in the next post...I can't get all the pictures to show up here...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

K3 in a K2 Oberon cover. It won't work...the K3 is way smaller...









K3 in a K1 Oberon w/velcro. Just about perfect. The velcro as it is currently positioned will work. This is what I will do if I get a K3 someday....I also need to get that white gunk off the cover. Wonder what that is?









L to R, Ann, Betsy, Susan. Betsy, Ann's and Susan's kovered Ks. Our professional photographer, Susan's DD, took the picture. DD's "Snakey" is also on the table. 









My overall impression of the K3 was that it is very cute, a neat and tidy device...I would have to get used to the button placement, but I'm sure I could get used to it. The page flash seemed a bit more noticeable to me than on my K1, I think because of the greater contrast...however, again, I'm sure I would get used to it. I ceased to notice the page flash on my K1 after about 3 days. 

Betsy


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

No pictures of the owners?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They should be good now.  I was having trouble getting the pics loaded, though I think now it was just an issue with viewing them on the iPad, they were there the whole time.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pictures! 

Dang, I was in Baltimore at the time. I missed another KB meet-up!! (Could not have gotten down there logistically anyway. But would have loved to.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey--

Let us know (if you have a chance) when you're going to be in town, even Baltimore.  I would drive to Bal'mer to meet you!  (only about an hour from here, I could take a quilting break.)

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

What a great picture of the three of you!  It's so nice to see who our moderators are so I can picture you in my mind when you merge threads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey--
> 
> Let us know (if you have a chance) when you're going to be in town, even Baltimore. I would drive to Bal'mer to meet you! (only about an hour from here, I could take a quilting break.)
> 
> Betsy


Gosh, me too! And there are some other 'Boarders who live up that way. . . . . . .

Thanks for posting the pics, Betsy. . .they came out great.

(What she didn't mention is that she'd been intending to post them immediately, but she couldn't get her iPad back from Susan's DD.  )


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey--
> 
> Let us know (if you have a chance) when you're going to be in town, even Baltimore. I would drive to Bal'mer to meet you! (only about an hour from here, I could take a quilting break.)
> 
> Betsy


I live just NE of Baltimore for most of the year (winter in FL). I'd love to meet you all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, and, while we were there. . . .we enabled a couple of other folks who came over to find out what we were talking about. . . . . .


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay we will make that a plan!! I get back to northern Virginia pretty often. My admin always overfills my schedule on those trips - I need to make a point of reserving some KB time when I'm out there!!! I'd like to bring KindleWidow, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be great, Harvey!!!  Most days I have a very flexible schedule, and I think several others do to, so give us a little warning and we'll figure something out!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, and, while we were there. . . .we enabled a couple of other folks who came over to find out what we were talking about. . . . . .


Yes, even though they asked us if we were looking at nooks... 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pictures. And wow! Ann is actually smiling.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What fun. It was so nice to see the differences with the Kindles and the covers. Thanks for posting. What a great group of mods.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Great Pics Thanks for sharing.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Ooh, seeing the pics is making it harder for me to keep my hands off the package that came for Intinst after he left for work.  Guess I'll have to at least try to stay up until he gets home so I get to see it tonight and if I can't stay awake, I'll have to leave him a note to come wake me up.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't really have much to add... the only picture I took was of the three generations of K's, pretty much the same pic as Betsy already posted.

There's an immediately visible difference between K1 and K2 in many respects, but less so between K2 and K3 (visually anyway, don't know enough about the functioning). Ann noted that the K3 weighs less, but I didn't think the difference was that significant. The Amazon cover for the K3 is very nice -- sleek and classy -- and takes up much less space than an Oberon.

We also determined that the default screensavers DO have a specific order and are not just random, at least for the K2 and K3. Ann and I went through four screensavers and had them in the same order on both K's. Some statistics major can tell us what the chances of that would be if it _were_ random; I'm too lazy to calculate it.  Betsy's did not follow the same order.

Ann enabled me to join the ranks of word game fanatics... one look at hers and I downloaded Shuffled Row.... played a game then and there, and eight more since this afternoon. 

And DD is hooked on the iPad.  She already asked me when we would get to see Betsy again...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I missed another meeting!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I missed another meeting!


It was at_ extremely_ short notice....


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pics. I didn't order my K3 until the 15th so have a bit of a wait. I just gave my mother the Oberon I had my K1 in for her K1 - I suppose it wouldn't be nice to ask for it back would it. Oh well I'm not sure I want to put velcro on the K3 anyway. I think I may get one of the lighted covers though or maybe wait for the Oberons or maybe get both. 

Lynn L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> And DD is hooked on the iPad.  She already asked me when we would get to see Betsy again...




<==click here.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> <==click here.
> 
> Betsy


Translation: Get your own, kid! 

(Not anytime soon...)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, DD is always welcome to use mine.  Although I know she wants to use it so she can beat my word search times.    I just think it would be a wonderful educational device.


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

No doubt it would....  maybe I can make her save up for it herself, and educate her in more ways than one...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> No doubt it would.... maybe I can make her save up for it herself, and educate her in more ways than one...


There you go! Of course, if she pays for the whole thing herself, she may not want to share.... 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That's okay.  I don't share my Kindle either.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi ladies. Waving to you. It's nice to see you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh! Darn, we forgot all about our, erm, _educational _visit to Barnes & Noble....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> No doubt it would.... maybe I can make her save up for it herself, and educate her in more ways than one...


I think there's a 10% educational discount from Apple too...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going from K1 to K3.  (Should be here Monday or Tuesday.)  Thanks for shots of difference in screens.  And my K3 will fit in my K1 Oberon fern Avenue of the Trees cover with velcro.  Good news!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Great thread; really enjoy seeing the comparison. For now I'm hanging with my K1.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@Susan: Yep, they are in a fixed order . (It's an ascending alphabetical sort on their filenames, precisely ^^).

It's reset when the framework is started. (ie. after proper Restart, an update, a crash, or the autoreboot feature of my hacks).

00_42-20711832_600.gif    Ralph Ellison
01_kindle_def_600.gif        Kindle (Falling Letters/Kid in front of a tree)
02_IH045799_600.gif         Birds
03_HU013742_600.gif        Virginia Woolf
04_BE041723_600.gif        Jules Verne
05_BE088162_600.gif        Calligraphy
06_HU061820_600.gif        Jane Austen
07_SF125_600.gif             Harriet Beecher Stowe
08_BE061039_600.gif        Emily Dickinson
09_AABR001007_600.gif    Hercules
10_F10017_600.gif           Astrology
11_IH179062_600.gif        James Joyce
12_BE002022_600.gif       Mark Twain
13_42-16782682_600.gif   Latin
14_42-18591552_600.gif   Fish
15_BE042583_600.gif       John Steinbeck
16_DECC36-20_600.gif     Copy Monk
17_HT009114_600.gif       Copy Monk in Workroom
18_HU061735_600.gif       Coat of Arms
19_IH169760_600.gif        Charlotte Brontë
20_IH198376_600.gif        Cathedral floor plans
21_HU001525_600.gif       Agatha Christie
22_PG8373_600.gif          Alexandre Dumas
23_feedback_600.gif        Kindle feedback


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ooooh!  Who knew...  

I suppose the filenames are something other than "Guy with Funny Hat" and "Yet Another Ugly Author", then.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey, you weren't at BWI today were you? I was there for several hours. 

Betsy, Ann, & Susan ~ Thanks for the pictures. Can't wait to get mine. If I wind up staying longer than Wednesday, I may need to have Joe ship it to me... (Ok, not really, but I will be leaving my K2 here with Zetta so it will be a long flight home without it)


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@Susan: Indeed, they're not . I updated my previous reply with the detailed list (As of fw 2.5, they may have moved around a bit in fw 3.0 ^^).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Great thread; really enjoy seeing the comparison. For now I'm hanging with my K1.


Me, too! But it was very instructive seeing all three together...the K2 seems huge now by comparison...

Betsy


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love seeing these pictures!  How fun to see the three of you!  And, since I'm going from the K1 to a K3... I loved the picture of them side-by-side!  I've been hoping that I could use my Oberon cover for my K3 and now I'm even more hopeful..... thanks! 
   Fade to the Mamas and Papas singing:  Monday.... Monday.....


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Great pictures of the Kindles and you guys.  Can't believe you got this meeting together so fast!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> I live just NE of Baltimore for most of the year (winter in FL). I'd love to meet you all!


I'm sure we can work something out!

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice pictures! Pretty cool seeing the Kindles together!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great pictures, love see all of you together with the Kindles!

(got my K3!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Intinst!!!!

Betay


----------



## richcb (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks, ladies. Great to see Kindles (and their owners!) in the flesh, as it were. If you ever branch out internationally and organise a meetup in London, England let me know.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Those pics are great (had to refresh a few times to get them to load lol). The K3 looks a much sleeker design than the other 2. And the covers look gorgeous. Almost tempts me to order one


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I keep reading the title of this thread as "DC Toddlers Met Today..." whenever I glance through the threads. I think the capital "Today" throws me off.

Thanks for sharing the photos, my only complaint is that it's not "Pic Heavy" enough! Could someone direct me to a thread containing photos of the back of the Kindle 3, please? I haven't been able to keep up with all the new threads and haven't seen what the back looks like yet.

Also, I'm usually a nice person, but the Kindle 3 is driving me to all sorts of bad thoughts - I ordered one due to gadget LUST and now I'm suffering from terrible "I don't have my Kindle 3 yet" ENVY, so until mine arrives, all you K3 owners can go jump in a lake for posting so many deliciously cruel K3 related posts. Thanks!


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

Did you 3 know one another before kindling?  My husband and I talk about retiring in that direction one day (15-20 years from now  ).
We're in Texas - high today is 98.  This past week hit 107, 106, 104.  Yep, DC sounds pre-tt-y spiffy right now.  Thank you 
for the info.  Enjoy - I'll receive mine Tuesday which is good because the mess in my house is calling to me.  It certainly doesn't seem 
to be calling to my daughters.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BooksGalore said:


> Did you 3 know one another before kindling?


We met via KindleBoards. . . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BooksGalore said:


> Did you 3 know one another before kindling?
> 
> We're in Texas ...


We have meetings of KB members in Texas too.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ann, is that the red cover?  Is the color pretty true to these pictures? Is it red or burgundy?  Also, did you get light or no light?
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann will be along eventually, that is the red cover, and the colors, at least on my computers is pretty accurate.  It's not burgandy at all.  And she didn't get the lighted cover.

We should have taken a picture of the back!  Maybe Ann could post one so this thread will be complete!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm here!  

On my computer the color is a little 'brighter' than real life. . .but if you've seen an oberon or medge red cover. . .it's virtually the same shade.  Not orangy at all. .  .just nice and rich. . .but not as deep as, say, the wine from oberon which is closer to a reddish brown. . .no brown shades at all to my eyes.  It matches my car and my Droid case. 

I didn't bother with the light, as I almost never am reading in a place where there isn't one and, if I am, I have two other lights I can use.  The lighted case would look the same except the strip on the right side is wider to accommodate the light. . . you can see the differences if you look at the product pages on Amazon.

I have no way to host pictures on the web, and no interest, really, in doing so, but if no one else posts a back picture, I'll try to take one and send it to Betsy to post. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> I keep reading the title of this thread as "DC Toddlers Met Today..."


We only behave that way _sometimes_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Only when the Davids are around...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Only when the Davids are around...


Ah, so that's how you got the bum knee that has you toddling.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

richcb said:


> Thanks, ladies. Great to see Kindles (and their owners!) in the flesh, as it were. If you ever branch out internationally and organise a meetup in London, England let me know.


After the second Official DC Area Kindle Meetup (which was only about a year ago) I predicted that there would someday be a National Meetup. And from there, who knows... 

Kindleboards will be five years old in November 2012. Not too soon to start planning a National Meetup to celebrate that! The only question is, would it be in mid-November or would it be in August... so many members are teachers or have kids, and summer vacation could be a big factor....


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos, my only complaint is that it's not "Pic Heavy" enough! Could someone direct me to a thread containing photos of the back of the Kindle 3, please? I haven't been able to keep up with all the new threads and haven't seen what the back looks like yet.


Is this what you want?










Also, if I can get Photobucket to cooperate, I will try to post pictures of the burgundy case with light in the Accessories thread about the Amazon cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!  Now Ann's off the hook...

Betsy


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Is this what you want?


Perfect, thank you! What does it feel like, is it slightly tacky, like rubber, or just textured plastic? What I'm really asking is will cat hair stick to it?  I've ordered a skin, but the Kindle will probably be naked for a while before it arrives, so I want to know whether the cats are in for total banishment.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know about cat hair -- though with 6 cats I can find out quickly  -- but it feels really nice to me.  It's more plastic than rubber but almost with a light rubber overlay, if that makes any sense.

Okay, Pixie was kind enough to jump in my lap while I was typing this, and my k3 was on the desk next to me so I took it out of its cover and rubbed the back all over his back, and only a couple of hairs stuck to it.  So it's fairly cat-hair-proof.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> Perfect, thank you! What does it feel like, is it slightly tacky, like rubber, or just textured plastic? What I'm really asking is will cat hair stick to it?  I've ordered a skin, but the Kindle will probably be naked for a while before it arrives, so I want to know whether the cats are in for total banishment.


I would say it is just textured, not tacky. I did not have the case the first night and there is no cat hair on the back, so I don't think that will be a problem. (I was gone for a few days, so the cat wants to be in my lap now that I am home.) I can check for sure tonight with the naked Kindle. The cat has no interest in people during her afternoon nap time. 

Oops - I see Steph beat me to this


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol! Yes, Steph really went the extra mile there! Thank you very much  That is very good news.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My memory of Ann's is that it was somewhere between rubbery and plasticy feeling...a very hard rubber, perhaps.

Betsy


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Wonderful pics!  Looks like you all had a great time.    I was showing off my K3 to my Dad and my sister last night.    At which point I became an enabler, yep they let me know what they want for Christmas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good job, Dan!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The back does pick up fingerprints though... found that out last night when passing it around at work.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Okay, Pixie was kind enough to jump in my lap while I was typing this, and my k3 was on the desk next to me so I took it out of its cover and rubbed the back all over his back, and only a couple of hairs stuck to it. So it's fairly cat-hair-proof.


Wait, WHAT? <runs off to make sure all cats are present and accounted for>

Phew. For a moment there I thought MY Pixie had run away from home.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought there was an unfamiliar fuzzybutt wandering around in here...and no, I don't mean one of the Davids.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I thought there was an unfamiliar fuzzybutt wandering around in here...and no, I don't mean one of the Davids.


Awesome!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like fun!  I was born in DC.

But.. every single image from photobucket just shows "Upgrade to Pro Today.. bandwidth exceeded".

Bummer.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Photo heavy?  I don't see any photos!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Sounds like fun! I was born in DC.
> 
> But.. every single image from photobucket just shows "Upgrade to Pro Today.. bandwidth exceeded".
> 
> Bummer.


BETSEEEEEEEEEEY! Please come fix your photobucket.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I thought there was an unfamiliar fuzzybutt wandering around in here...and no, I don't mean one of the Davids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fixed it last night....everything should be showing now.  Let me know if you have any problems.

Betsy


----------

